# Penetration



## James Crane (Dec 9, 2014)

Hey i know we have a pinned post about effective hunting setups but im wondering more for penetration does anyone have any setups that leave exit wounds on animals? i draw 3/4 butterfly mostly use 7mm-9.5mm steel balls theraband gold only


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

firearms


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

The reason you don't find much information on penetration in the Effective Hunting Setups thread is because it isn't effective.


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

James Crane said:


> Hey i know we have a pinned post about effective hunting setups but im wondering more for penetration does anyone have any setups that leave exit wounds on animals? i draw 3/4 butterfly mostly use 7mm-9.5mm steel balls theraband gold only


If you just started slinging then you dont need to worry about hunting !


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

i have had lead penatrate but never go through


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Bestgore.com. you'll find all the exit wounds your twisted little heart desires...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Bestgore.com. you'll find all the exit wounds your twisted little heart desires...


. . . and then some . :aahhhh:


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Im an oldschool Ogrishforum kind of guy.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

flechette


----------



## James Crane (Dec 9, 2014)

ive been shooting slingshots for about a year or so ive had some exit wounds on birds but never a squirrel or rabbit


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

Nope sorry.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

The power of the slingshot is in blunt force. not penetration.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

D.Nelson said:


> Im an oldschool Ogrishforum kind of guy.


...I thought they went the way of rotten...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Tentacle Toast said:


> D.Nelson said:
> 
> 
> > Im an oldschool Ogrishforum kind of guy.
> ...


shrek ?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)




----------

